# jack3d with or without food?



## calaja52 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just started taking it this morning before working out and the energy level was amazing.  However, about halfway through the workout i got pretty sick to my stomach and thought i was gonna throw up.  2 things to note.. I took it on an empty stomach and i'm relatively new to supplements.  My question is should i eat something small with it, like maybe a piece of toast and jelly or a banana? or is it just my body not being used to the caffeine because i havent been using supplements? also what do you guys think about taking it on cardio days?


----------



## Sampson (Nov 15, 2010)

Try starting out with a half dose for the first week or so and then go to the full dose.  A lot of people prefer the half dose.   You should still feel the effects.  If that doesn't work you might need to eat a little something with it.

I take it on cardio days with no problem, but i don't workout in the mornings on an empty stomach, so i dunno.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 15, 2010)

calaja52 said:


> I just started taking it this morning before working out and the energy level was amazing. However, about halfway through the workout i got pretty sick to my stomach and thought i was gonna throw up. 2 things to note.. I took it on an empty stomach and i'm relatively new to supplements. My question is should i eat something small with it, like maybe a piece of toast and jelly or a banana? or is it just my body not being used to the caffeine because i havent been using supplements? also what do you guys think about taking it on cardio days?


 
Either really.  With food if you want to minimize the parasthesia from the Beta Alanine (skin tingling sensation) and if you're having carbs it'll help to shuttle some of the creatine in your muscles.  However, the 1,3-D would kick in quicker on an empty stomach.  

You might as well try it with food if without makes you sick, because with or without food, jack3d's effiacy shouldn't be effected.


----------



## calaja52 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks guys.. i'll try half dose tomorrow and see how that goes.. if it still makes me sick i'll eat something small the next day..


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely go with half the dose to assess tolerance. Ive never tried Jack3d but I sure have used my share of pre-workout stims. They can be potent and if youre not used to stims can make you sick.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 15, 2010)

I took mine about an hour after my preworkout meal, then 30 minutes later I hit the gym, also I agree start with half a scoop and go from there, everyone is different at 215 I only needed 2 scoops max to get a great workout, big crash though after


----------



## calaja52 (Nov 16, 2010)

UPDATE: you guys were right.. took half a scoop this morning and it was way better, had plenty of energy and had a great work out, looks like i'll stick with that for a while. thanks for your help!


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 16, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Definitely go with half the dose to assess tolerance. Ive never tried Jack3d but I sure have used my share of pre-workout stims. They can be potent and if youre not used to stims can make you sick.


 
Exactly! These supps are loaded with waaayyyyy too many stims for a novice to start out with a full dose. I've been using PWO so long that I can handle 2 scoops of most of them but I would NEVER recommend that to someone without experience using this stuff.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree that pre-workouts tend to be over-hauled with stims, but to be fair, Jack3d only contains 1,3-D as a stim and is actually one of the mildest "stim containing" pre-workouts on the market.


----------



## metalmayhem (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish jack3d didn't have the caffeine in it. I think it's a bit too much.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 22, 2010)

metalmayhem said:


> I wish jack3d didn't have the caffeine in it. I think it's a bit too much.



I have used 2 tubs total, honestly jack3d doesn't seem to contain as much caffeine as noxplode or other similar products.  I don't know how much is in it exactly though as it is doesn't list how much of each ingredient is in one serving.  Hence the reason I hate proprietary blends.


----------



## jwl8594 (Nov 22, 2010)

just use one scoop of jack3d and that will get the job done, that shit is strong


----------



## oufinny (Nov 23, 2010)

Jack3d is great though if I want a crash free workout with good focus I stick to my AS-GT.  USP did well with the stim complex in Jack3d if you ask me, 1 scoop for night time and you can take up to 3 earlier in the day.  I do find if I take 2 at night I can't sleep, I chock that up to the ~65mg of caffeine per scoop (according the USP rep that told me).


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 24, 2010)

oufinny said:


> Jack3d is great though if I want a crash free workout with good focus I stick to my AS-GT.  USP did well with the stim complex in Jack3d if you ask me, 1 scoop for night time and you can take up to 3 earlier in the day.  I do find if I take 2 at night I can't sleep, I chock that up to the ~65mg of caffeine per scoop (according the USP rep that told me).



Hey, nice inside info Fin.  I've only ever gotten an official USP response telling me "less then 150mg."  Way to gumshoe it.... unless you got that through ill gotten means


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 24, 2010)

calaja52 said:


> I just started taking it this morning before working out and the energy level was amazing.  However, about halfway through the workout i got pretty sick to my stomach and thought i was gonna throw up.  2 things to note.. I took it on an empty stomach and i'm relatively new to supplements.  My question is should i eat something small with it, like maybe a piece of toast and jelly or a banana? or is it just my body not being used to the caffeine because i havent been using supplements? also what do you guys think about taking it on cardio days?




sounds like you got the mangina syndrome bro...good luck with that man


----------

